# When does an indoor cat go out?



## Mztupelo (Dec 31, 2008)

My husband and i recently got a cat from Animal Servicers. She's a lovely shorthair tortoiseshell. She was in the shelter for awhile, and has been with us for about a month. I was originally going to let her outside but after i got her i started having second thoughts. We live in a very open area, a small apartment with no fenced yard. We're in the hills so there is lots of open space, but there are also a lot of unleashed dogs and now we're having problems with coyotes. I would like her to know the neighborhood, in case she does get out, but i am worried. I'm not sure about cat harnasses, never used them. Also, what is the best way to get a cat that is happy indoors out? 
Thanks!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I have 7 indoors cats. All very happy. You could buy a cat run for the yard (if it's shared) so she can have fresh air, though saying that with cayotes it won't be the best idea. Also I have lots of cat furniture like large scratch posts/trees etc. Plenty of beds and toy. She'll probably need you to play lots of games with her. Sometimes another cat is best for this. They'll have each other to chase and play :thumbup: I think keeping her in is the best idea and I think she'll be fine with it. I have a leash and some cats like it others don't. Try her on it around the apartment and see if she can get used to it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

Mztupelo said:


> what is the best way to get a cat that is happy indoors out?


My sister aquired two cats when she moved into a new house, the previous owners had just abandoned them. (mother and son (kitten)) the mother, Bonnie, was VERY friendly, the son however, Clyde, was half wild as he hadn't known humans with just living in the back garden. Anyway, I'm rambling, 
basically Bonnie never wanted to be outside, even when she was, she would just sit outside the back door, she'd rather be in the warmth indoors. I'm not sure there is a way to get a cat that likes being indoors, happy to be outdoors? Maybe it's just the cats prefrence?!

I'm sure someone who knows more abouts cats will help though, sorry for the waffling, lol.


----------



## Mztupelo (Dec 31, 2008)

Thank you very much. I worry that she will be bored inside, but my husband just finished making this huge cat tree so maybe that will help. We brought her outside just to see and she was shaking, although since then she's been hanging around the front door.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

Mztupelo said:


> Thank you very much. I worry that she will be bored inside, but my husband just finished making this huge cat tree so maybe that will help. We brought her outside just to see and she was shaking, although since then she's been hanging around the front door.


If there's plenty of toys and things for her inside, I don't see why she should be bored, maybe you could get her a cat friend to play with?  
In all honesty if I ever get a cat I'd want it to be an indoors one... I'd be worrying like mad if it was outside and anything happened to it


----------

